# Frame ID?



## fat tire trader (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello,
Can anyone tell me who made this frame?










Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I'm still cleaning up the bottom bracket and crank parts for this bike. I need to strip some paint off of them. Anyway, in the meantime, I saw this Celebrated bike for sale by bicyclebones on Ebay 330861409980.
It has the same type seat collar as my bike. How common are these seat collars? Does anyone know of other bikes that had them? Does anyone have any information on Celebrated bikes?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 57 spit (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the same collar on my 1935 (?) DP Harris motobike. I have yet to properly ID mine though...


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2013)

1898 Mead?


----------

